# Puppy with a upper respiratory infection



## Aireonna (Mar 31, 2010)

I got my puppy last week and he was fine at first but yesterday stopped eating and drinking and i noticed he was wheezing and sounded congested also his neck looked swollen so of coarse i took him to the vet and he told me it was a upper respiratory infection and gave me some medication as well as gave him a shot..Hes still not eating much and i have to force him to drink and boy i hat doing that.

I hate the fact hes having a hard time breathing it makes my heart hurt to see him like that..im just looking for some support as well as advice..he does have to get another shot on Thursday i just hope he makes it.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would call the vet first thing in the morning. Puppies can dehydrate quickly. But the vet can give fluids by IV if you catch it in time. Call the vet first thing.


----------



## Aireonna (Mar 31, 2010)

briteday said:


> I would call the vet first thing in the morning. Puppies can dehydrate quickly. But the vet can give fluids by IV if you catch it in time. Call the vet first thing.


ya im going to but i have been forcing him water with a syringe but i think his poor neck is so swollen it hurts for him to drink or eat. and hes sleeping in beed with me and me fiance because he hates to be alone and i dont want him to work himself up by crying.


----------



## FX4Nick (Feb 28, 2010)

I would go back to the vet immediately and request a distemper test. The first signs of distemper are often confused with Upper Respiratory Inspections. Remember distemper is a waxing and weaning virus, meaning some days they will be worse and other days they will get better. Distemper moves quickly from one area of the body to another often starting with nasal discharge or upset stomach (gastrointestinal distress). 

We were told that Aston had a URI, less than a week later the neurological symptoms had begun. 

There is an experimental treatment for distemper. I know there are vets in Atlanta and Austin (I think) that do this treatment. If caught early results have been very promising.

I hope it's nothing more than a URI and the meds will take care of it. 

Good Luck


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Please pay close attention to Nick's advice here. He and I both recently lost puppies to distemper (mine just this week). 

The symptoms of distemper very closely resemble an upper respiratory infection - wheezing, coughing, mucus discharge, sneezing, hiccups. My vet didn't even catch it last week because of the waxing and waning of the virus that Nick mentioned. Some days Scruffy was doing really well, others he was feeling poorly but not so bad so as to cause me grave alarm. 

He had diarrhea for the first two days that I had him, then he was fine for a few days, then diarrhea started back up.

All of a sudden on Sunday, the symptoms of distemper hit and they hit hard. I had to have him put to sleep on Monday.

Please, take no chances with your new puppy! It may very well be an upper respiratory infection and I certainly don't want to cause you to panic. But distemper is a nasty virus, and it's a heartbreaking thing to go through and I just don't want to hear of another puppy needlessly suffering this disease if possible.

Please contact your vet and urge him to do a distemper test right away.


----------



## Aireonna (Mar 31, 2010)

he does have a vet appt today for his next shot but he started eating and drinking and sounds a lot better. i will ask about the test to make sure. but im so happy to see him eat. even the swelling is going down so i know the meds must be working. i just wanted to let you guys see my puck so heres a pic of him

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v387/Aireonna/Puck049.jpg


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Aireonna said:


> he does have a vet appt today for his next shot but he started eating and drinking and sounds a lot better. i will ask about the test to make sure. but im so happy to see him eat. even the swelling is going down so i know the meds must be working. i just wanted to let you guys see my puck so heres a pic of him
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v387/Aireonna/Puck049.jpg


I am glad to hear he's doing better, but I implore you to still get a distemper test. As Nick and I both explained, sometimes the symptoms will go away then come back. It's not something to take chances with.

And I couldn't open your link to his photo ....


----------



## Aireonna (Mar 31, 2010)

i know i will ask today..heres his pic


----------

